# If your name is not on the list your not coming in



## gsgary (Jun 23, 2012)

Shot on film with a Zorki 4


----------



## Blairg (Jul 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Shot on film with a Zorki 4



I came in


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 11, 2012)

Blairg said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell us when the baby comes! :lmao:

*The pillars are pretty blown, the composition is less than desired, did you include the man for the story (implied by the title, that is)? Or is he security? Otherwise, I don't know why you would include him.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 11, 2012)

The pillars are blown? Lol maybe the window where the sun is coming in, but the pillars have plenty of detail in them. Get your monitor checked.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 11, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> The pillars are blown? Lol maybe the window where the sun is coming in, but the pillars have plenty of detail in them. Get your monitor checked.



+2

The pillars are totally not blown.


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 11, 2012)

edit: eh, this comment was kind of mean, I guess I like the kid okay, he just needs to talk less like he knows what he talks about and more question-y sounding*

Disregard if you have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 11, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> [SOLARFLARE] Hey guys in case you weren't aware, anything in the top right 1/3 of the histogram is BLOWN OUT.  That's how it goes.  [/SOLARFLARE]



 

So true.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 11, 2012)

O'Rlly?


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 11, 2012)

what about the bottom right?


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, and your title is a great intro for a "that's what she said" retort.  ;-)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 11, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Oh, and your title is a great intro for a "that's what she said" retort.  ;-)



Rare form tonight. . .rare form!


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 11, 2012)

I should really just go to bed.  lol.  Been so busy I haven't gotten to troll much lately.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 12, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> I should really just go to bed.  lol.  Been so busy I haven't gotten to troll much lately.



If you need to become a better troll, you should search "KenTurnerPA" in YouTube and my "how to troll" video will come up that I made for my high school tech class 

-Ken Turner


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, maybe it's that stupid laptop then. Disregard that then


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't blame the equipment...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sbuxo said:


> Oh, maybe it's that stupid laptop then. Disregard that then



If it is the laptop, then all of the harsh C&C that you have been giving to others... may have been wrong, right?   Don't blame the equipment!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow i can cause trouble, i love it


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 12, 2012)

Harsh C&C? Just about the highlights I say the laptop, but otherwise I'm just honest and stating my point of view. And if the person (not this OP, but in general) asking for the C&C doesn't agree, they don't have to. That's the beauty of critiques, you don't have to agree with what everyones saying, but if it's too "harsh" then maybe they'll have to grow some tough skin for the long run in photography. Poor babies.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 12, 2012)

Sbuxo said:


> Harsh C&C? Just about the highlights I say the laptop, but otherwise I'm just honest and stating my point of view. And if the person (not this OP, but in general) asking for the C&C doesn't agree, they don't have to. That's the beauty of critiques, you don't have to agree with what everyones saying, but if it's too "harsh" then maybe they'll have to grow some tough skin for the long run in photography. Poor babies.



I think what Charlie is saying, is that he wonders how much of your critiques have been biased by the inconsistencies in your laptop screen. Which clearly needs to be checked if the pillars are blown out on your end. 

It's interesting that you suggest that people grow "tough skin," and even go to the point of calling people "poor babies," when you yourself don't post photos for C&C. Kind of ironic, really. Especially considering you changed your signature to something melodramatic and childish. 

Just a few observations that I felt were worth noting...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > Harsh C&C? Just about the highlights I say the laptop, but otherwise I'm just honest and stating my point of view. And if the person (not this OP, but in general) asking for the C&C doesn't agree, they don't have to. That's the beauty of critiques, you don't have to agree with what everyones saying, but if it's too "harsh" then maybe they'll have to grow some tough skin for the long run in photography. Poor babies.
> ...



Tyler... +10!


----------



## fjrabon (Jul 12, 2012)

Sbuxo said:


> Harsh C&C? Just about the highlights I say the laptop, but otherwise I'm just honest and stating my point of view. And if the person (not this OP, but in general) asking for the C&C doesn't agree, they don't have to. That's the beauty of critiques, you don't have to agree with what everyones saying, but if it's too "harsh" then maybe they'll have to grow some tough skin for the long run in photography. Poor babies.




The issue with that is that you really seem to get offended when anybody questions your C+C.  I think the only reason you gave in this time was because this was easily scientifically verifiable.

And it's crazy how _wildly_ inaccurate you were.  Like the pillars were probably a couple whole steps, at least, from being blown out.  They were actually closer to middle grey than being blown out.  If your laptop is THAT inaccurate, then is there really any use in any feedback while you're using it to view the pictures?  Sure, it's a free forum, but I almost feel like you need to post a caveat in your signature of "take this C+C for what you will, my laptop shows middle grey as being blown out."


----------



## gsgary (Jul 12, 2012)

Sbuxo said:
			
		

> Oh, maybe it's that stupid laptop then. Disregard that then



You do know there is no screen or info button on the back of a Zorki 4


----------



## Sbuxo (Jul 12, 2012)

Ive only been on the laptop last night, it's not mine at that. I haven't posted any lately for C&C for the simple fact that I haven't shot lately. I actually before posting was thinking maybe it was the monitor,  already said disregard my comment on that. I stopped coming here because it became a dead forum but I started once more for research and passing time. I could see where it looks like I defensive over my critiques but I definitely don't do it for you guys to be getting like this. This place used to be so chill..continue your c&cs!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 12, 2012)

Sbuxo said:


> Ive only been on the laptop last night, it's not mine at that. I haven't posted any lately for C&C for the simple fact that I haven't shot lately. I actually before posting was thinking maybe it was the monitor,  already said disregard my comment on that. I stopped coming here because it became a dead forum but I started once more for research and passing time. I could see where it looks like I defensive over my critiques but I definitely don't do it for you guys to be getting like this. This place used to be so chill..continue your c&cs!



Chill out


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 12, 2012)

Sbuxo said:


> Ive only been on the laptop last night, it's not  mine at that. I haven't posted any lately for C&C for the simple  fact that I haven't shot lately. I actually before posting was thinking  maybe it was the monitor,  already said disregard my comment on that. I  stopped coming here because it became a dead forum but I started once  more for research and passing time. I could see where it looks like I  defensive over my critiques but I definitely don't do it for you guys to  be getting like this. This place used to be so chill..continue your  c&cs!



There seems to be a rash of people who have a consistent behavior:
1) they do something that offends a few people.
2) they justify and minimize it.
3) when reproached for it, they try insults to make themselves look better.

My attitude is that what Sbuxo considered 'so chill' was where anything kind of crap was OK. Now that a little civility has come to Dodge, I guess it isn't surprising that Sbuxo is bored.

It doesn't seem that this place is much fun when there's no rancor going on, at least not for Sbuxo, who last posted a picture in 2008 - and that was taken while he was sitting in a car.
So  he hasn't been out much in 30 months, but he's had plenty of time to comment.

I call BS in Sb


----------



## OscarWilde (Jul 12, 2012)

HEY!!! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2012)

OscarWilde said:


> HEY!!! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!



YES?


----------



## paigew (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow this thread was pretty entertaining  thanks for that 10 minutes. 

as for the pic, it doesn't really speak to me. but these type of shots rarely do.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 13, 2012)

paigew said:
			
		

> Wow this thread was pretty entertaining  thanks for that 10 minutes.
> 
> as for the pic, it doesn't really speak to me. but these type of shots rarely do.



This was shot a few years ago whilst on a coarse where we were given different subjects with 1 hour to come up with a shot this was overpowering


----------

